# Riding in Santa Barbara: Gibraltar, Old San Marcos/Painted Cave



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

had to travel to Santa Barbara on business and brought my bike. Rode up Gibraltar and down Old San Marcos/Painted Cave, and then the next day did the loop in reverse - climbed OSM/Painted Cave and descended Gibraltar. 40-miler with 6,000+ ft.

Beautiful views, see photos below.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a great ride. Nice pics, too. You had some spectacular skies.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Awesome! There are a couple switchbacks going up Painted Cave that are absolutely killer! And then the road surface going down Gibraltar is horrendous in spots. But beautiful photos; I think those are some of the best climbs in all of Southern California.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That looks so great!

Rainbow FTW!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The views take me back to my youth... I grew up in the Valley but visited SB many times in summer, Great pics


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Looks like a great ride. Nice pics, too. You had some spectacular skies.



I agree, I love those clouds.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

next time hit up Mountain Ave- just under Gibraltar, not as much climbing but an amazing road- i live in SB if you ever need ride ideas.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a great climbing ride! :thumbsup: I see the GoPro on your stem-got any video? :wink5:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Epic! Those road look like sheer happiness.

Man oh man do I miss Socal, you are very blessed to live there.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Looks like a great climbing ride! :thumbsup: I see the GoPro on your stem-got any video? :wink5:


video, yes, I got it. Need to edit it down though...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Looks like a great climbing ride! :thumbsup: I see the GoPro on your stem-got any video? :wink5:


by popular demand, here's a video of the Santa Barbara rides:


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

55x11 said:


> by popular demand, here's a video of the Santa Barbara rides:


That was great! You got a :thumbsup: from me! :wink5:

I would love to do some climbing on those roads!  I also liked how you rode directly into the switchback at 5:45. I do the same thing to increase the difficulty of a climb.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Great ride report and photos. Love that landscape of hills and winding roadways. 6000 ft of climbing over 40 miles sounds divine! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

One of the scariest parts of the ride for me is going past the firing range near El Camino Cielo. Gunfire is the last thing I want to hear while on a bike. 

I swore the last time I rode it a bullet wizzed past us.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

55x11 said:


> by popular demand, here's a video of the Santa Barbara rides:


Very nice video. There wasn't as much wind noise as I expected there to be. I know nothing about taking cycling videos. What equipment do you use?

I'd be terrified of hitting a pothole on the way down and getting launched. No traffic in most parts which was nice sine the road is so skinny.


----------

